# Mac Os Big Sur!!!!!!



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2020)

Works with Universal binary 2. 

on both apple silicon and inel chips


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2020)

Hold on to your hats...

this transition to new chips (apple Silicon). will be quite something...


----------



## Rory (Jun 22, 2020)

Solid, detailed live blog from AnandTech, MacOS Big Sur starting at 02:08: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15870/the-apple-wwdc-2020-keynote-live-blog

Replay of the Keynote at https://www.apple.com/apple-events/event-stream/

Tim Cook's presentation about MacOS Big Sur starts at 01:26.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 22, 2020)

It's officially the end of OS X. I noticed in the keynote that Big Sur is v11.0.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 22, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> It's officially the end of OS X. I noticed in the keynote that Big Sur is *v11.0*.


Let's hope this isn't Apple's Spinal Tap moment.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 22, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Let's hope this isn't Apple's Spinal Tap moment.


----------



## Rory (Jun 22, 2020)

Looking forward to Big Sur. The developer beta is available as of today and I'll be running it on a spare Mac. Public beta will be out in July.

Apple's press summary, beta info at the end: https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/06/apple-introduces-macos-big-sur-with-a-beautiful-new-design/


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2020)

"Apple expects to transition their products over the next 2 years"


----------

